

8 Essential Skills They Didn’t Teach You In School - langer
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/8-essential-skills-they-didnt-teach-you-in-school.html

======
easyfrag
I read some of the stuff on this list but having someone recommend Donald
Trump sets off alarm bells. But I am willing to be proven wrong. Anyone else
concur with the selection of Art of the Deal?

~~~
GavinB
What are the good books on negotiation?

I previewed the Trump book and it looked like most stories and musings more
than technical explanation.

~~~
langer
I've seen Nivi from VentureHacks mention "Bargaining for Advantage" a couple
of times - more notable occasion was as this book review:
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/bargaining-for-advantage>

It's quite high up on my current list of "Books to read".

------
Ardit
Maybe because those things are taught better from life?

